# What Makes A Room A Bedroom?



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

First: post your location in your profile. This will help US help YOU.

Second: in my jurisdiction you need a closet, heat, and an exterior air source. And you have to meet NEC 2005 requirements.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

You need a window or door that meets for code for egress
This means they must lead directly outside from the bedroom
Natural light also required 
Smoke alarm
AFCI protected circuits
Closet not required by code
Codes vary by location


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

In our inspections department (I work for a city), a room is considered a bedroom if it has a door that closes it off to the rest of the living area, and a closet. That does not mean the room is up to code - it means if it has a door and a closet, it needs to meet the code of being a bedroom.


----------



## HowToGuy (May 27, 2009)

Filled in my location... thanks! 
I don't think Electrical will be a problem since it's already a very functional room with 5 outlets, a light, and fire alarm set up by the builder.
Does anyone know where I could look up the building coder requirements for a bedroom in the state of Texas?

It sounds like if I put in a window that opens up big enough and a closet I should be fine. Now I just have to figure out how you set it up so that it's officially recognized as a bedroom in the records so when I got to sell everything is ready to go.

Does a building permit do that for you?

Thanks for the help guys...


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Are you on Town sewer or a Septic system ?
Septic needs to be sized by the number of bedrooms


----------



## HowToGuy (May 27, 2009)

I'm on regular water and sewer lines.


----------



## Mop in Hand (Feb 5, 2009)

In addition to egress, window glazing in habitable rooms, natural light must be a min. of 8% of the total floor sg.ft. I would do the math on the window you are proposing.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Why don't you call your local code enforcement officer? Surely they would know better than anyone on this forum the definition of a bedroom in your jurisdiction.


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> You need a window or door that meets for code for egress
> This means they must lead directly outside from the bedroom


that door or window is a secondary form of egress. local codes will dictate sizing and possibly placement. 



Daniel Holzman said:


> Why don't you call your local code enforcement officer? Surely they would know better than anyone on this forum the definition of a bedroom in your jurisdiction.


and this. most of the folks i've dealt with locally for questions like this are super helpful and easy to talk to.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

cellophane said:


> that door or window is a secondary form of egress. local codes will dictate sizing and possibly placement


I don't see any where in the code section that indicates it is considered secondary means of egress



> EMERGENCY ESCAPE AND RESCUE OPENINGS: SECTION: R 310.1
> Habitable space and every sleeping room shall have at least one openable emergency escape and rescue window or exterior door opening functioning as an operable emergency escape and rescue opening. Where openings are provided as a means of escape and rescue, each shall have a sill height of not more than 44 inches above the floor. Where a door opening having a threshold below the adjacent ground elevation serves as an emergency escape and rescue opening and is provided with a bulkhead enclosure, the bulkhead enclosure shall comply with Section R310.3. The net clear opening dimensions required by this section shall be obtained by the normal operation of the window or door opening from the inside. Escape and rescue window openings with a finished sill height below the adjacent ground elevation shall be provided with a window well in accordance with Section R310.2.


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> I don't see any where in the code section that indicates it is considered secondary means of egress


hrm. residential code is apparently written differently than commercial code (go figure.) we do a number of residential buildings and we always have to have a secondary egress for a space to be considered a bedroom. reason being - if there is a fire in front of the main door, there is always a second way for the occupant(s) to safely exit the premises. 

i know code interpretation is also very inconsistent. i've had to call multiple times down to the code office regarding things we come across at work and have gotten different answers after talking to different people. i personally would interpret the piece you quoted as requiring a secondary means of egress from the room - but that only proves my point :wallbash:


----------

